# Wha you guys think about my new sling Terrarium?



## ZeMike (Jul 8, 2013)

I´ve been working on a Sling enclosure, and i got this ideia from a guy here that made a beutifeul terrarium with a deli cup! 
I´ve bought the Glass bottle for 1$ and i made both enclosures! they are my first ones soo i need some critics!
- there is enough substrate on the terrarium?
- The ventilation in my opinion is not enought i really don´t know but if someone have a tip i will apreciate
- i made a hole on the bark on the substrate level to the bottom of the jar!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 8, 2013)

ZeMike said:


> I´ve been working on a Sling enclosure, and i got this ideia from a guy here that made a beutifeul terrarium with a deli cup!
> I´ve bought the Glass bottle for 1$ and i made both enclosures! they are my first ones soo i need some critics!
> - there is enough substrate on the terrarium?
> - The ventilation in my opinion is not enought i really don´t know but if someone have a tip i will apreciate
> - i made a hole on the bark on the substrate level to the bottom of the jar!


Hard to judge without a picture.


----------



## ZeMike (Jul 8, 2013)

there is a picture...


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 9, 2013)

ZeMike said:


> there is a picture...
> 
> View attachment 118523


Weird I couldn't see it, I can now though. 

That's one reason I don't like glass, tough to put cross ventilation in.  As long as you don't keep it too moist in there it should be fine.  I'd let it dry out and then just wet one side of the cages when you do add water.  Leaving the other side dry.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 9, 2013)

You could also drill a larger hole directly in the middle of the cap, and jam a 3" section of a milkshake straw into it, the warm air will rise through the straw, creating suction that pulls fresh air into the smaller holes around it.  That's one technique i seldom see used.  It's still not as good as cross-ventilation, however.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2013)

You're probably going to get a lot of mold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

